# Neues MMORPG



## CyberLotus (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich habe seehr lange Guildwars gespielt, aber GW2 sagt mir einfach nicht zu.
Nun würde ich gerne ein neues MMORGP ausprobieren.
EVE fasziniert mich schon lange, aber ohne das "an die Hand nehmen" von iwem der das schon länger spielt, traue ich mich da nicht ran, das ist mir zu groß, ausserdem möchte ich als 16 Jähriger nicht dierekt ein Spiel mit Abogebühren spielen.

ICh habe richtig viel Bock auf Dungeons, Raids und Lore usw. PvP steht erstmal im Hintergrund.

Ins Blickfeld gefallen sind bisher:


LotRO (Weil ne Installations-DVD bei nem Weihnachtsgeschenk beilag + gratis Mount )

RoM (weil ich glaube dass das groß ist)

Aion (weil wegen ArenaNET)



Ich bin gerne offen für anderes, brauche nur mal nen Denkanstoß, meine Leitung ist nicht so schnell, mal eben x-Beliebig viele Spiele ausprobieren ist nicht 


mfG, guten Rutsch


----------



## Atomtoaster (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte dir nur fix von RoM und allen anderen Games von Frogster abraten die eventuell noch 
in Frage kommen.

Tu dir nen gefallen und lass es sein.

Frogster ist der reinste Sauverein und ohne Geld kommst du sowieso nicht weit.

Sogar in Tera welches kein F2P ist bauen die nur Mist.

Ich selber habe mir Tera am Releasetag 2x gekauft und konnte es nicht spielen, da es Performanceschwierigkeiten auf Seiten des Spiels gab.
Mit eingeschaltetem Interface waren die Frames im Keller, ohne lief es perfekt aber man kann halt nicht viel machen ohne Interface. 

Der Support versprach mir dann die Rückerstattung meines Geldes sollte der technische Support das Problem nicht richten können, die würden sich in den nächsten Tagen melden.

Ist nun schon ein paar Monate her, trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage wurde ich eher beschimpft als das mir geholfen wurde, und 'ne Rückerstattung wäre völlig ausser Frage.

Bei Verbraucherschutz.de an die ich mich auch gewendet habe wurde Frogster auch mehrmals mit Recht angeschwärzt.

Frogster heißt mittlerweile glaube ich Gameforge.

Verbraucherschutz.de - Verbraucherschutz.de - Immer wieder Ärger mit Frogster / Gameforge


Wenn du Lotro als CD hast würde ich damit anfangen, saug nebenbei mal Aion und schau sie dir an. 

Ich fand Aion ganz Okay, Lotro habe ich zu kurz gespielt.

Seitdem es F2P ist meide ich es aber auch.

Eventuell wäre auch The Secret World etwas für dich, da wurden grad die Abogebühren abgeschafft und der Preis auf 30€ reduziert. (also wie bei GW)
Spiele ich momentan auch, ganz interessant, mal sehen wie lange es mich halten kann.


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2012)

> Ich selber habe mir Tera am Releasetag 2x gekauft und konnte es nicht spielen, da es Performanceschwierigkeiten auf Seiten des Spiels gab.
> Mit eingeschaltetem Interface waren die Frames im Keller, ohne lief es perfekt aber man kann halt nicht viel machen ohne Interface.


Das ist dann wohl bei vielen verschieden. Ich und Freunde von mir hatten wiederrum keinerlei Probleme mit dem Game. 
Aber ja Gameforge ist grade was den Support angeht, ein einziger Saftladen. Neben T3Fun mMn die schlechteste Firma für Onlinegames. 

Aion ist seit der Umstellung auf F2P ziemlich schlecht geworden und wird übrigens auch von Gameforge betrieben. Auch nervt es sehr das man ab ~ lvl 30 nicht mehr in Ruhe lvln kann da die Spieler der anderen Fraktion in dein Gebiet kommen können und dich einfach niedermetzeln. Mit lvl 30 haste kaum eine Chance gegen lvl 50+
Ist auch im PvP recht unbalanced.

Lotro ist ein recht gutes MMO sieht auch einigermaßen hübsch aus, mich nerven halt nur die F2P Beschränkungen sehr krass.
Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe gehen auch nur maximal 40Quests am Tag als FPler

The Secret World bekommt man manchmal auch noch günstiger aber ich finde das es sich definitiv lohnt. Es es mal was anderes und macht ziemlich Spaß. Grade die Rätsel gefallen mir sehr gut und das es in dem Sinne keine Level gibt und man alles Skillen kann worauf man bock hat  Werde mir das definitiv noch kaufen 

Ansonsten halt noch RaiderZ. Das dann aber bei Perfect World und nicht bei Gameforge zocken. Ist sozusagen ein Free 2 Play Tera, nur halt mit viel weniger Umfang und einer nicht so hübschen Optik.
Hat mir ziemlich Spaß gemacht nur ist bei lvl 35 Schluss und es gibt kein Endcontent.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich sagen: Finger weg von Gameforge.


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. 

In Diesem Sinne: Mach dir nen 14 Tage Testaccount von EvE und probiers einfach mal aus, wenns dir gefällt kannst du es dir, inkl. 30 Tage Spielzeit, noch bis zum 5. Januar bei Steam für 9,99 kaufen. EvE ist halt anders als der ganze andere Rest. Die Lernkurve ist zwar nicht zu steil, aber steiler als bei Anderen. Es kann schon sein, das man sich da von den ganzen Fenstern etc. ein bisschen überfordert fühlt, das macht einem dann auch keinen Spaß ,) Die Abogebühren sind grundsätzlich erstmal hässlich, aber für ein gutes MMO mMn unverzichtbar. Ich kann diesen ganzen f2p Titeln überhaupt nichts abgewinnen, die Geschäftsmodelle dahinter sind mir alle schleierhaft. 
Aion war noch nie ein gutes Spiel, ich habe das zu Release mal gespielt. Der typische Asiagrinder eben, leveln war furchtbar eintönig. Wollte dann, Jahre später, dem Spiel noch eine Chance geben, da wars dann f2p und bei Gameforge. Es hat nach der Installation ganze 5 Minuten überlebt, dann hab ichs wieder von der Platte geschmissen. Ich kanns echt nicht empfehlen ,)

Was ich noch ganz okay fand, war RIFT. Das hat auch Abogebühren und ordentlich bei WoW geklaut, aber war ein ganz spaßiges Spiel. Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, wie sich das in den letzten 2 Jahren entwickelt hat. Vielleicht einfach mal umschauen.


----------



## CyberLotus (30. Dezember 2012)

Na, ich denke ich versuch es dann mal mit EVE... Danke an alle, die 10€ Paysafecard werde ich mir glaub ich mal besorgen 

Guten Rutsch !


----------



## Slush (30. Dezember 2012)

Rift !


----------



## riotmilch (30. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du dich für Lotro entscheiden solltest, kannste dich gerne bei mir melden.
Bin auf Vanyar unterwegs und kann vllt etwas Hilfestellung geben


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2012)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Na, ich denke ich versuch es dann mal mit EVE... Danke an alle, die 10€ Paysafecard werde ich mir glaub ich mal besorgen
> 
> Guten Rutsch !


 
10? EVE kostet 15 für 30 Tage.


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> 10? EVE kostet 15 für 30 Tage.


 
Save 50% on EVE Online: Retribution on Steam


----------



## BlackNeo (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit WoW auf nem großen P-Server? Macht ECHT fun, ich habe damals von Cata Offiserver auf WotLK P-Server gewechselt. Es macht Spaß, hat ne gute Story und VIELE Inis und Raids.

Oder RoM auf dem Nexon P-Server, wenn du da einmal 50€ gespendet hast, kannst du dich mit einer guten Gilde im Content ziemlich einfach hochfarmen. Raids gibt es aber nur einen der aktuell ist, die Inis sind aber gut gemacht!


----------

